# Almogavar



## beenni

Bună ziua,

Am încercat să găsesc o echivalență pentru cuvântul „almogavar” în română. Pentru mai multe informații, adaug acest articol de pe Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almogavars.
Mă întreb daca acest cuvânt a fost adaptat în romană cu o formă modificată față de cea spaniolă.

Vă mulțumesc,
B


----------



## farscape

Judecând după articolul *wiki*, poate mercenar aragonez (sau catalan)? mi  se pare straniu comentariul final "In some regions of Eastern Europe the  word catalan means ``merciless assassin´´ and it's used to scare the  kids."


Later,


----------



## féebleue

Nu prea se traduc numele de genul ăsta, fiindcă oricum pe teritoriul nostru nu au existat, deci nu au echivalent în română. La fel cum _almohades_ se spune almohazi, iar _almorávides _- almoravizi, presupun că şi _almogávares _se poate traduce almogavari, explicând printr-o notă de subsol ce înseamnă.

Fraza aia de pe wikipedia cu "the word catalan" e ambiguă şi aiuristică, nu ştiu ce caută acolo.


----------



## beenni

Chestia relativă la catalani nu am auzit-o niciodată. 
Oricum, mulțumesc amândurora pentru ajutor.

Pe curând.


----------

